# It happened!



## emilieanne

Well I thought it would never happen. 
BABY DELIVERED! 
There was question about being bred to nubian or lamancha, it was lamancha!:/ with waddles. 
Two things I'm not find of! But I love this little baby. 
Baby kidded today. 7-2-13 with a single little black doeling with tan/gray outlining. Like her belly and around her eyes. 
More details when I get freed up.


----------



## Delilah

Yippie!! Sorry that it was the LaMancha! You don't like wattles?!  Your crazy woman! Lol jk! I'm glad she finally had them tho! It's bout time! Lol! Congrats! You can send her up here! (; We have Mancha Nubian crosses she would fit in fine with them lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie

Congratulations! She's so cute. BLACK! I love her. Send her up here!


----------



## toth boer goats

congrats  Too cute


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:/ 
Would have been cuter without waddles or half LaMancha.... can't have everything though, right? Lol, she's still cute.


----------



## goatgirl132

How cute.and I'm not fond of them either lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And.....I have to say....her udder didn't get any bigger....


----------



## emilieanne

Lacie I agree!  on all 3. Lol

Everyone else, thank you! 
Wasn't the easiest I've seen but it was decent. 
More pictures.


----------



## nchen7

I don't care what anyone says, he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

She is sooo cute!! And I am very glad that Baby finally gave in!


----------



## Texaslass

I must say, I really don't care for Lamanchas at all-at least in looks, though I've heard a lot of good things about them otherwise. And I used to not like waddles at ALL, but I've gotten used to them since we had one doeling born here with the cutest ones! I'll have to find a pic of her, she was so cute/half Nubian half FA. I don't always like them, though.

Anyway, what I was going to say is that even so, your doeling is very cute, and I love her coloring! And yay, at least it was a girl!!


----------



## lovemykidds

Look at that face!! She's beautiful! Being halfnubian makes up for the fact she's half lamancha (;


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the LaMancha and the waddles 
Congrats Emilieanne :stars:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

If you don't want him ill take it off your hands DD so cute


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys  but the lucky winner here is lovemykidds (holly) moma and baby are going to her  right now I am in a custody battle over the darn baby with the PREVIOUS owner of baby. I'm VERY mad. 
Anyway, here are some pics 
And I names her Statue of Liberty or liberty for short!









My favorite^^ 
I LOVE this doe already. She has the best conformation (I'm sure it'll change but wow!) she has the best attitude. Loves everyone.

Maybe y'all can help me with the "custody battle" 
I bout baby (the mother) as a bred doe. Was suppose to be to a nubian and a month along but was to a lamancha and 4 months along... I found that out because 2 days after I got baby home, she filled up her udder. I let Nicole (the previous owner) know about what was going on. She said ok to just let her know when the baby comes & if it has lamancha or nubian ears. Well, I let her know as soon as the baby came out. She asked if she could buy the baby back BUT I had already promised her to holly (lovemykidds) so I told her no she's already spoken for. Her first text back was these exact words "you can't register with out my signature"! D: I'm really mad by now. 
I said really? You sold her as a bred doe. We went back & fourth. She said ill trade her for a milking stand. I said no I'm sorry. 
She said that's fine. She won't be registered then. And she would be better over here for kids to enjoy her and she being shown. I said kids are already enjoying her. I'm sorry. 
What do I do?! 
I want that baby to rightfully be registered! Recorded grade or not. She deserves it!

What do I do? D: 
Oh and the only think I know about the lamancha buck is that his name or what they call him is "king"


----------



## katie

I always think that waddles are so adorable but I don't like lamancha ears!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I think she is adorable! I love Lamanchas and Nubians, and I don't mind the wattles. I guess I just love all goats for who they are.


----------



## TrinityRanch

We had the _same _custody problem when buying a bred mare. We told the old owner if the baby was a filly, that we would keep it, and if it was a colt, we MIGHT think about *selling* him back. The baby was born a colt, and the old owner thought that he was hers!!! I couldn't believe it. We had one of our friends go all legal on her and she finally let us keep the colt. But with not getting the registration, that is a bigger deal.

What is her farm's name? Does she have a website? We'll back you up in any way we can.


----------



## emilieanne

TrinityRanch said:


> We had the same custody problem when buying a bred mare. We told the old owner if the baby was a filly, that we would keep it, and if it was a colt, we MIGHT think about selling him back. The baby was born a colt, and the old owner thought that he was hers!!! I couldn't believe it. We had one of our friends go all legal on her and she finally let us keep the colt. But with not getting the registration, that is a bigger deal.
> 
> What is her farm's name? Does she have a website? We'll back you up in any way we can.


Thanks!! 
She doesn't have a website. 
And I'm not sure about her farm name:/ lol no help, I know:/ 
I just know her name is nichol kastor.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Great photos. I think Liberty is really sweet and will make Holly a great little doe. I love the ears and the waddles.


----------



## emilieanne

AmyBoogie said:


> Great photos. I think Liberty is really sweet and will make Holly a great little doe. I love the ears and the waddles.


Thanks I agree!;P


----------



## lovemykidds

She's just beautiful. And I love the wattles shed perfect. Like her mama


----------



## emilieanne

lovemykidds said:


> She's just beautiful. And I love the wattles dde03 shed perfect. Like her mama


Haha thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do they want the doeling?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Why do they want the doeling?


Because the doeling is out of their champion buck. And since she's such a great doeling I guess she wants her? I don't know really.


----------



## happybleats

I LOVE MANCHA EARS AND WADDLES!!!! too cute...If I could only have one breed it would lamancha!!! She is adorable!


----------



## emilieanne

happybleats said:


> I LOVE MANCHA EARS AND WADDLES!!!! too cute...If I could only have one breed it would lamancha!!! She is adorable!


Thanks happybleats! 
Mine would be nigerian lol but she is darn tootin cute!!


----------



## ArborGoats

Is the dam registered? Can you register baby as recorded grade through mom without proof of father? (No idea...just curious). She looks like she would pass as NOA potentially for LaMancha also if you just wanted papers of some kind for her...

She is very cute and best of luck!


----------



## happybleats

Do you have a purchase recipt from Baby...When I sell a bred Doe she goes with her signed registration papers and a service memo...I assume she didnt give you the service memo?? or she did from the buck she thought she was bred to?? If you have a purchase recipt stating she sold you a bred doe then you can have a legal paper sent to her via registered mail that she has to sign for, a para legal usually wont charge much to do one...there would be no way I woud even consider lettingher buy the doe after this..I would keep her unregistered if I had to lol..that is just plain dirty business...


----------



## emilieanne

ArborGoats said:


> Is the dam registered? Can you register baby as recorded grade through mom without proof of father? (No idea...just curious). She looks like she would pass as NOA potentially for LaMancha also if you just wanted papers of some kind for her...
> 
> She is very cute and best of luck!


Thank you!! Dam is registered. I don't think you could do that without the father. For NOA I think it would be better to have her dad down because I know how it feels to get an animal and be like this should be too notch and it's not registered or not enough information that you have NO idea.


----------



## emilieanne

happybleats said:


> Do you have a purchase recipt from Baby...When I sell a bred Doe she goes with her signed registration papers and a service memo...I assume she didnt give you the service memo?? or she did from the buck she thought she was bred to?? If you have a purchase recipt stating she sold you a bred doe then you can have a legal paper sent to her via registered mail that she has to sign for, a para legal usually wont charge much to do one...there would be no way I woud even consider lettingher buy the doe after this..I would keep her unregistered if I had to lol..that is just plain dirty business...


Lol that's exactly what I'm going to do!! 
But, she didnt give me a memo & I never understood why. 
I also do not have a recipe from it. The only thing we had was the signed ADGA Transfer part on the bottom and all I had to do was fill in my information & send it in. 
I do have all the text messages though of my telling her that I think she is further along, EVERYTHING. And I will not be deleting that.


----------



## NubianFan

Have a lawyer send her a threatening letter. She is just being childish, unprofessional, selfish, and down right rude. I would keep the doeling now no matter what registerable or not. The nerve of some people. Trying to blackmail you with registration papers. Sheesh.


----------



## lovemykidds

NubianFan said:


> Have a lawyer send her a threatening letter. She is just being childish, unprofessional, selfish, and down right rude. I would keep the doeling now no matter what registerable or not. The nerve of some people. Trying to blackmail you with registration papers. Sheesh.


She was blackmailing her with the doelings papers that's what baffled me! Give her to me or she doesn't get papers? Ha! The idiot


----------



## emilieanne

Nubianfan, that's what were going to do! Lol 

Listen to holly (lovemykidds), she got every screen shot of the messages. 
I couldn't believe how rude she was!! 
She also said "And she can be shown at my house for other kids to enjoy instead of a back yard pet" 

A goat is a goat is a goat. As long as it gets love attention an the proper feed, I don't think it matters? 

Oh and "if the newness wears off I want her..." Really? I don't think it will. 
There never usually is newness with my girl's babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry this great moment with a beautiful lil girl is being aggravated by a self centered person!

Congrats to both you and lovemykidds....she is adorable!


----------



## NubianFan

This woman sounds off balance. I seriously can't believe she is using that argument that is just beyond dumb. I am sorry you are having to deal with this person. None of mine have registration papers and they are all full blood Nubians. I would like to have registration papers but it isn't he most important thing to me, Here kids can showed them even if they aren't registered and registration papers don't change the flavor of or the amount of milk. And they certainly don't make you love them any less.


----------



## emilieanne

Nubianfan, couldn't have said it any better!!

Nygoatmom, thank you lol I type in nygoa on my phone Nd it knows your TGS name!!;P

Thank you guys 
My mom is talking to her lawyer friend tomorrow when she gets off work!!









So little yet so big to me <3


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Champion sired by her buck or not, the doeling is yours. It is illegal to blackmail, threaten, or harass a minor. You can take her to court if you wish.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Champion sired by her buck or not, the doeling is yours. It is illegal to blackmail, threaten, or harass a minor. You can take her to court if you wish.


If it comes down to that I think my mom might. Lol I just got up to get an ice pack for my knees (yikes, I'm so young and they hurt so bad) and my mom kept saying "don't talk to that lady any more! I'm calling biff tomorrow! That's disgusting!!" I just can't believe someone would do that.


----------



## Texaslass

I'm sorry, emilieanne, and I don't want to butt in, but I have been wondering: can you registera goat that's half one breed, half another? And do you need papers from either or both of the parents?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have been through this before, but with a foal. I owned the mare and brought it to an old friend of mine to be bred by his stud. Paid him $1000 for the breeding. Got a filly out of it, but when I wanted to register the filly he told me no because I didn't pay him back for something that happened 20 years before. I ended up selling the filly after I couldn't get papers and it turned out to be a people kicker.
Kicked my daughter in the face once and fractured her jaw, then when I was getting ready to call another friend up about a week later that horse spun around and tried to kick her in the face again! I was peeved at her. Left her tied for 3 days had enough slack to eat and drink that's it, just long enough to haul her to the auction, hauled her foal off too after it tried to kick.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> I'm sorry, emilieanne, and I don't want to butt in, but I have been wondering: can you registera goat that's half one breed, half another? And do you need papers from either or both of the parents?


You can as experimental or grade. And yes, you need both parents papers, numbers at least.


----------



## lovemykidds

NDlover said:


> I'm sorry, emilieanne, and I don't want to butt in, but I have been wondering: can you registera goat that's half one breed, half another? And do you need papers from either or both of the parents?


Yes. They're registered as experimental. I already have a half Nubian half lamancha from ravens haven <3


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> You can as experimental or grade. And yes, you need both parents papers, numbers at least.


Cool! I did not know that- if I can just get our doelings' sires number, we could register them!! That's exciting, I didn't think we could. They are half Nubian half FA. Well most likely breed them to a FA buck, so one more question: what would you register a 75% alpine, 25% Nubian goat as? Grade? How small of a percentage of another breed does it have to be for them to be "purebred"?

I might have trouble getting his number though, I heard he passed away; not sure, but I think his owner had a coyote problem. He told us that he had twelve kids this year, and they all got turned into coyote dinner!! I felt so sorry for the does.  I wish he would get a guard animal; I don't think he's much into the whole goat thing, I'm not even sure why he has them.


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't know you are a minor that makes it more despicable!! Sheesh, but it also kinda makes more sense she probably thinks she can bully you or guilt you into giving her up. Or both. Ridiculous, I agree with mom, cut off communication with her and let the lawyer send a letter.


----------



## happybleats

Nubian/lamancha are my favorite cross...I love the look, expecially when they have elf ears..you the quality of both breeds..


----------



## happybleats

> The only thing we had was the signed ADGA Transfer part on the bottom and all I had to do was fill in my information & send it in.


when I went to register a doe I purchased..the registration certifiacate came back to me with a note saying it was not the last to be issued on this doe..I called ADGA and talked to them...I was told the signed certificate canbe used as a recipt of purchase...All I had to do is send it in with a letter explaining the situation along with payment for transfer...SO..your signed certificate is your recipts..and the date she kidded minus how long you had her proves she was bred when you bought her..I wish you all the best...folks like that burn me up...Im glad you are not allowing her to bully you into anything..stand your ground...you are in the right


----------



## happybleats

> what would you register a 75% alpine, 25% Nubian goat as?


experamental...If I understand it right, grade is when there is missing family history somewhere along the line, like in a NOP I believe?, kids from a NOP become grade..in some breeds, like lamancha, 5th generation would be considered American Lamancha, if you continue to breed the doe kids to a reg. pure bred lamancha buck....You can registered a doe from a grade Mom but not the bucks...


----------



## Texaslass

happybleats said:


> experamental...If I understand it right, grade is when there is missing family history somewhere along the line, like in a NOP I believe?, kids from a NOP become grade..in some breeds, like lamancha, 5th generation would be considered American Lamancha, if you continue to breed the doe kids to a reg. pure bred lamancha buck....You can registered a doe from a grade Mom but not the bucks...


Thank you! That makes it sound so much simpler than I've seen before. 
I've tried looking this stuff up before, and it's so confusing to read about; I understand it so much better when someone "tells" me!
I'll stop butting in now and stealing the thread! Sorry!!!


----------



## lovemykidds

NDlover said:


> Thank you! That makes it sound so much simpler than I've seen before.
> I've tried looking this stuff up before, and it's so confusing to read about; I understand it so much better when someone "tells" me!
> I'll stop butting in now and stealing the thread! Sorry!!!


We're all learning!


----------



## emilieanne

Ndlover, don't worry about it! 

Happybleats, little bits, nubian fan, thank you!! 
I'm calling ADGA today. And thank you for ringing up the fact that it has the date her was transferred to me and the date the baby was born prove she sold her to me as a bred doe and that it was that far along. 
I mean heck, my mom is a notary.. & she witnessed the lady sign it on my window of the car. So there's no way she can say that. Lol

Ill let y'all know how the ADGA call goes


----------



## LamanchaAcres

We have a nubian lamancha cross doe. On her papers her mother is registered and her father isnt. You could always just do that aslong as you have the mothers papers!


----------



## katie

Does she really have to give a signiture because we bought a goat that kidded and we registered them no problem.


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> Does she really have to give a signiture because we bought a goat that kidded and we registered them no problem.


Sort of but not really. 
At the least I need the buck's name. I don't even know that. But if the lady is that crazy, I wouldn't be surprised if she checked ADGA for the baby under the D&D precious baby (liberty's mom)


----------



## happybleats

> Does she really have to give a signiture because we bought a goat that kidded and we registered them no problem.


When you sell a bred Doe you have to give a Service memo that has dads info on it..and the sellers signature..ADGA needs that to register the doeling..with out the Sires info at the very least ADGA cant register the doe under his number..the doe can be registered Grade Just moms info...But that sure would be a shame if she has champion blood in her....


----------



## KasKiRanch

I had a mare I bought with a free breeding back to her 100% color throwing few spot leopard stallion. Had a solid bay filly, tried to register her but the gal didn't file the breeding report. I reported her to ApHc they contacted her and told her they would revoke her membership any no horses bred by her or mares bred to her stallion could be registered till she filed the necessary paperwork so I could register my filly. Took over a year but she finally did it after they threatened her. She didn't want to file because it would throw off her studs 100% color claim.

I think all registers should be like that and the stud owners should "Have" to file and consequences if they don't. Easier than the he said she said, and you get to suffer trying to get paperwork when she is being the crook about it.


----------



## emilieanne

Kaskiranch, I agree. 

It should. 

Happybleats I agree also. Lol this doeling has some good conformation too! 

I with nichol had a website so I could go on and just find the buck's name.

Seems like she planned this out thought because twice I asked for the nubian and lamancha bucks names' and neither times she gave them to me. She come rely ignored it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What is her herd called? Do you know how old the buck is? I may be able to find him for you.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Emilieanne said that they don't have a herd name  I've been searching for the buck for a long time! She doesn't give a name on him at all. Her moonspotted Nubian buck is Whiteacre's Nik Nak Ronno, but he isn't from her farm so that must not be her herd name anyway....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The kid Emilie has is from the lady's LaMancha buck yes? Nichol has three LaMancha bucks, if Emilie saw which buck the lady said the kids would be sired by, then I can give Emilie the buck info. I found the three LaMancha bucks Nichol owns.
But Emilie said it was a champion buck, so I think I know which one it was....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most of Nichol's pure Nubian kids, if not all, are sired by ronno.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Wow, how did you find her La Mancha bucks?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With my skills :laugh: 


That's not the point! Lol, what matters is that I have the ADGA names and #'s of the bucks 

I pm'd Emilie to try to nail this down for her


----------



## TrinityRanch

It's _part_ of the point! First you are our official judge, and now you are a super-spy!? Do the rest of us even need try? :ROFL:

Thanks for your help though!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor:
Just sit back and relax, and let me unravel the messes! :lol:

I live in California and I can fix problems all the way in Florida!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ ohh! Your a spy too?! Way cool!! 

I think I might have an idea of how she did it  

So happy you guys are getting so close to working this out!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ spy.... we don't use that term, we prefer "private investigator" lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Oh yes.. Privet Investigator  LOL!!


----------



## lovemykidds

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> With my skills :laugh:
> 
> That's not the point! Lol, what matters is that I have the ADGA names and #'s of the bucks
> 
> I pm'd Emilie to try to nail this down for her


You're my new favorite person! Lol (=


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow! I feel special now,  lol. 

Now we play the waiting game for Emilie to come back on.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emilie! Oh EEEMMMIIILLIIEE!! Come out, come out where eeevvveerr you are!


----------



## HCavin

So sweet!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emilie! Oh EEEMMMIIILLIIEE!! Come out, come out where eeevvveerr you are!


I second that! Emilieeeeeeeee! Get on the computer!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's gonna come back to this and think I'm even more weird and looney!  haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now why would she think that :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

......maybe she went to bed? It is 10pm back there.........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe.. But I'm still up! LOL! So she has to come back on! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

True..... Well she'll be on eventually, she's on and off a lot to.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah she is


----------



## TrinityRanch

Ooooooo Emmmiiilllieee!!! You are really missing out!!! We just completed a movie-worthy mystery solving (Well, mostly Lacie did...)

But it was _awesome _ And you should really get on TGS now....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wild Magnolia Keen ADGA # L001556671 Purebred

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001556671
Case closed! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When you are filing the papers you don't need to put the zeros that are on his number....


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , good job Lacie !! :clap:


----------



## emilieanne

I'm almost 100% that is him!! 

I think this is weird but LaCie I love you!! lol 

Sorry guys, I was at a fireworks show getting text messages that the baby might be pooping blood but to not worry? 
I'm going to give her 1/4 cc of pen g and check her temp. 
Holly said also baby aspirin and some other things I don't remember off the top of my head. 
I'm not sure that she is but I'm not takin Chances.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do they think she's passing blood? Is she ok?
If she is pooping blood do NOT give asprin, it is a blood thinner and will make it worse.

Is it red or something? Or is it just the tar like poop that they have when they are newborn?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Why do they think she's passing blood? Is she ok?
> If she is pooping blood do NOT give asprin, it is a blood thinner and will make it worse.
> 
> Is it red or something? Or is it just the tar like poop that they have when they are newborn?


I'm not sure. They don't even know. I just get a text that liberty is "pooping blood" and "she screams when she poops".. 
I freaked out and they said "don't freak out. If it's not blood then it is really red "


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is she with other goats other than her mom?


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Is she with other goats other than her mom?


Yes 3 baby Nigerians.
Why?:0


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was just wondering if she was with any bigger does thay could hurt her.
Have you seen her pass any blood?

Maybe give her some vitamin K. It helps clot up any bleeding. Its a vitamin they give to people hemorrhaging.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I was just wondering if she was with any bigger does thay could hurt her.
> Have you seen her pass any blood?
> 
> Maybe give her some vitamin K. It helps clot up any bleeding. Its a vitamin they give to people hemorrhaging.


I haven't. 
The girl that she stays at's house said that she did. But then again she thought baby was in labor 10 times or so a month ago.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if she's been doing fine this entire time, and nothing can or has hurt her, then she is probably fine. They don't develop that serious of an issue that quickly.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well if she's been doing fine this entire time, and nothing can or has hurt her, then she is probably fine. They don't develop that serious of an issue that quickly.


Alright. Is there any thing I should give her in case?


----------



## nchen7

I just got caught up with this thread, and this is awesome. well done Little Bits!!!

how's the little doe doing??


----------



## happybleats

Greay Investagating little bits!!!

On the baby with bloody stool...I wouldnt treat just yet..go do a good check up, take her temp and see for yourself what she is pooping....Then decide...if she is a little constipated she will be uncomfortable pooping, may cry out and could have a bit of blood...so an enema could be all she needs..


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you happy bleats! 

Nchen, I don't know:/ I should see her later today & ill let y'all know!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a handsome boy!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks. 

So everyone, update on liberty. 
She doesn't have THAT MUCH blood in her poop. 
She pooped a lot in a few minutes & there was only blood in the first poop and it still wasnt much. 

I got her & she was in direct sun. 
I took her temp it was 103.7
We just gave her bcomplex 50 in nutridrench. I have her at my friends house because I'm staying the night here & liberty will be getting the milk from her nigerian. 
We think that she doesn't nurse because it hurts her to suck. Her teeth are still coming in. We are 99% positive she was a premie. 
Any suggestions??


----------



## TrinityRanch

Why do you think it is painful for her to nurse? Is she on a bottle? I think you are doing the right thing with the treatments that you are giving her. Poor little girl


----------



## Texaslass

Hope she's okay.

I noticed you have a new avatar Little Bits!!!


----------



## emilieanne

I think it's painful because her teeth are JUST peaking through her gums. Plus they are REALLY red right around the tooth. 
Anything I can do for that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can get a teething gel for her


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> You can get a teething gel for her


Would oral jell be ok? Like th human kind? Lol I feel dumb askin that. But


----------



## emilieanne

I posted a new thread for her problems.. Just to let y'all know. 
Thank you for all you guy's help!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah the one for children will work.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yeah the one for children will work.


Ok thanks. 
She's jumping around now. Finally!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NDlover said:


> Hope she's okay.
> 
> I noticed you have a new avatar Little Bits!!!


 that's Moons doeling the day she was born


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> that's Moons doeling the day she was born


So cute!


----------

